# Strings in Poop= Undigested Fiber



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd been freaking out over the strings in my poop lately... I had tested negative for any kind of worms, but I still thought that might be what it was.Then I realized what was causing the strings: undigested fiber. I ate a ton of celery yesterday, and broad beans the day before that. Both of those have lots of stringy fiber.Thought I'd share in case anybody else is concerned about the same thing.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is not a single human being on the plant that digests the indigestible stringy fiber in celery.Some kinds of fiber can be broken down by bacteria in the gut (which makes gas) but there are fibers that are not digested by anything and they help to bulk up the stool and keep things moving. So they really aren't a bad thing.If you don't want to see the hard food parts in your stool, chew it up better, or slice it into small pieces before you eat it.You are not a bird, you do not have a crop filled with pebbles to grind up the things you do not chew well enough.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Whenever I eat bananas, I always get the strings from it. I first thought it was worms as well, til I noticed the trend


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

For me it's tomato skin. At first I thought it was blood.


----------



## EndTheFed (Jan 24, 2010)

Just saw one today for the first time (that I can remember)Pretty sure it's from the corn on the cob I ate yesterday.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Had aspargus last night, I would say 90% of it came out undigested this morning


----------

